# Mason jar



## Found a collection (Jan 4, 2021)

Is there as big a demand for jars as bottles? The barn I am cleaning up has ootles full of green beans and such. I have seen Kerr, Bell, and Knox Masons. If there's a following I will empty them.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes there are some that are worth it.

I would start by looking for colors or different varieties.

mom those zinc lids - look for ones that have writings besides the normal ball or atlas or ones with small metal lugs on them.

rare lids can be good money


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 5, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Yes there are some that are worth it.
> 
> I would start by looking for colors or different varieties.
> 
> ...


I agree with this! Also I've never seen the one you have pictured before. That doesn't necessarily mean its rare or valuable, but sometimes people who don't have one may want it.


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 5, 2021)

After seeing all of the baby food jars,  I nearly threw them out.


----------



## Dogo (Jan 5, 2021)

Clear, machine-made jars like those have very little value because there are so many of them. Older jars, especially in colors, can be worth something. The main factor is rarity. If you are finding jars that were still being used, they are probable not worth more than a dollar or two, clean and complete. Look for a box or basket shoved back in a corner with jars of different colors, and maybe a fancy top. You want the ones her Grandma used.   If you do find enough, look for a copy of "The Red Book Of Fruit Jars" It is the most accurate guide for jars.


----------



## Csa (Jan 5, 2021)

Found a collection said:


> Is there as big a demand for jars as bottles? The barn I am cleaning up has ootles full of green beans and such. I have seen Kerr, Bell, and Knox Masons. If there's a following I will empty them. View attachment 216586


The short answer is definitely yes. Whole groups devoted to them. Like most of these categories of bottles, most aren’t worth much $$ wise and a very few are. Mason jars can be extremely pretty in different colors snd embossing, so a nice value of a diff kind. I’ve been at this 2 months and the 6 or so canning jars I have dug intact are among my faves, even though none are worth more than a couple bucks.


----------



## Csa (Jan 5, 2021)

Csa said:


> The short answer is definitely yes. Whole groups devoted to them. Like most of these categories of bottles, most aren’t worth much $$ wise and a very few are. Mason jars can be extremely pretty in different colors snd embossing, so a nice value of a diff kind. I’ve been at this 2 months and the 6 or so canning jars I have dug intact are among my faves, even though none are worth more than a couple bucks.


You should clean a bunch up with simple soap and water and post some pics on this site. The experts here will fill you in on background and possible value beyond display value. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jan 19, 2021)

Definitely recommend looking at Ball Jar page. Post some pics too. (There are clear jars that are rare too)..You can purchase Doug Leybourne's Red Book if you want to look up prices and rarity, but due to variety, you still may need an expert to help with identification.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JForshey (Jan 20, 2021)

Found a collection said:


> Is there as big a demand for jars as bottles? The barn I am cleaning up has ootles full of green beans and such. I have seen Kerr, Bell, and Knox Masons. If there's a following I will empty them. View attachment 216586


Knox is one of my favorites,  not sure if I have the one in the picture.  And I'm partial to clear jars,  but usually color makes it worth more. Great find!


----------

